# Getting the infamous 0x00000124 error code.



## Ibuuyk (May 3, 2012)

Since I've upgrade my computer's motherboard, processor and RAM sticks, I've been BSOD'ing whenever I play graphics-intensive games (or Realm of the Mad God, that one kills my computer fastest for some reason).  I've already updated my drivers, ran memtest86, pushed my fans to the max and declocked my processor, but nope.  CPUID Hardware Monitor says my temperature's fine, the highest I've reached was 63C and that was during a particularly graphic-intensive moment in L4D2.

I'm using Vista 64-bits SP2, my motherboard's an ASUS M5A97, processor's an AMD Phenom II X6 1100T and my video card's a NVIDIA GeForce GTX460 SE (though I doubt that's what's causing the issue since I've been using it for a year now without any issue).

Anyone got a clue?  I'm outta ideas here.

EDIT:  Also, the error logs seem to indicate it's my processor's fault, anyone knows a software that allows to do a thorough scan of my processor or something?


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 3, 2012)

The only real solution is to start removing/swapping parts temporarily and see which one fixes it.  Like take out half your ram, try it with that, if it still crashes switch out for the other half of your RAM.  If that's not it, borrow a graphics card or pull an old one out of a closet to insert temporarily and see if it still crashes.  If that's not it... Well it's the CPU or Mobo and you should cry.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 3, 2012)

AshleyAshes said:


> The only real solution is to start removing/swapping parts temporarily and see which one fixes it.  Like take out half your ram, try it with that, if it still crashes switch out for the other half of your RAM.  If that's not it, borrow a graphics card or pull an old one out of a closet to insert temporarily and see if it still crashes.  If that's not it... Well it's the CPU or Mobo and you should cry.



So it could be the RAM even though memtest ran without any problem?  And it could be my video card even though I've had problems only since I've changed my processor, RAM and motherboard?

EDIT:  I've just returned my BIOS to default settings.  If that somehow works, I'll shit not one, but TWO bricks.  At the same time.


----------



## shteev (May 3, 2012)

That might work, although the only reason it would would be if you accidentally edited a value that shouldn't be touched.

I agree with Ashley, start removing hardware to find out if it's a problem with your components, 'cause it sounds like it is.

Another thing I'd try is partitioning your drive and installing a clean install of Windows on it. Install your drivers on that and slap some games on it, see if that fixes anything. If it does, then we know it's a software problem.

EDIT: Forgot to mention that I have a 460 SE as well. Just wanted to give a shout-out, 'cause I love mine. /nerd


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 3, 2012)

I... think it worked?  I could play a game for a few hours without BSOD'ing or crashing, but then again, all of my BSODs happened during streams, so I'll test it out tomorrow.  If it works, I'm not touching my BIOS ever again :V


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 4, 2012)

Nope, didn't work.  As I don't have spare parts to play with, I've had no choice but to send it to the repair shop.  I'm suspecting either my GPU or CPU, but I'm hoping it's something minor, since this shit's getting expensive xD


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 19, 2012)

Two weeks later, I finally got my computer back.  Turned it on, everything was working fine, start a game, le wild restart appears.

Fuck this shit, why am I paying this technician for.  In the six months I've lived in this region, all I've had are problems and I've literally tried every single technician around (all two of them).  Both take ages to "fix" something, there's always problems, they never really fix anything and they are expensive as shit.

I wanna move back to the city already, ugh.

PS:  What took him two weeks to do is change the thermal paste on my GPU and CPU, because of course, he didn't heed my note saying it was NOT a overheating issue.


----------

